# Schlechtes DSL - welcher Anbieter?



## Invisiblo (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich ziehe demnächst Nordrhein-Westfalen. In dem Gebiet ist allerdings nur DSL 2000 (laut Telekom 2048 kbit/s) verfügbar. Unitymedia ist dort leider gar nicht verfügbar. 

Wo ich jetzt wohne habe ich Downstream von 12-13 Mbit, dementsprechend frisst mich das ein bisschen an. 

Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob ihr mir einen Anbieter empfehlen könnt, wo ich hoffentlich das beste aus der Leitung rausholen kann? Ich habe schon von easybell gehört, die schätzen auf 3000 kbit/s und garantieren 1000. 

Internet über Funk ist für mich keine Alternative. Ich würde gerne DSL und Telefon haben. 1&1 hat zwar gute Angebote, aber ich höre eig. überall nur schlechtes über den Anbieter. Bevor ich jetzt blind einen Anbieter wähle, wollte ich mir Empfehlungen von euch holen.

Offtopic: 

Wie sieht es bei DSL 2000 mit Online spielen aus? (BF 3, DayZ, FIFA) Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, wie sieht der Ping so aus?

Schonmal vielen Dank, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

Gibt es dort ev. einen lokalen Anbieter mit quasi eigenem Netz? Wie wäre es mit so etwas wie Kabel Deutschland?

An den 2 k kann man den Ping so nicht festmachen, ich hatte schon Leute erlebt mit höhere Leistung die schlechter waren wie auch umgekehrt. Wenn incl. letzter Meile und Hausverkabelung usw. alles Topp ist könnte im Schnitt der Ping auch gut sein


----------



## Nemesis_AS (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich konnte schon mit meiner 1000er Leitung der Telekom alles online spielen, ohne irgendwelche Probleme oder Lags zu haben.

Das selbe jetzt mit meiner DSL 2000 RAM Leitung, keine Probleme und alles stabil. 
Ping liegt in der Regel zwischen 30-60. Hängt beim Online zocken aber wesentlich mehr von dem Server ab, auf dem du spielst, als von deiner Leitung.

Einziges Manko an den kleinen Leitungen, jegliche Art von Updates der > 500 MB Klasse sind nicht mit ner Tasse Kaffee oder nem Toilettengang zu überbrücken

MfG


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Juli 2012)

Ja, Unitymedia und TeleColumbus sind für NRW die Kabelanbieter, aber beide nicht verfügbar. :/


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2012)

du schreibst ja schon, dass du kein funk-dsl haben möchtest, aber ich persönlich habe damit nur gute erfahrungen bisher gemacht. habe dieses vodafone lte nun seit einem halben jahr und kann mich nicht beschweren. ich wohne auf dem land in einem gebiet in dem nur 1000er dsl verfügbar wäre. dank lte wäre eine 12000er leitung bei mir vorhanden. habe dann die 7000er genommen weil die mir vollkommen reicht. das einzige manko ist die volumengrenze. also nach 10 gb wird bei mir "dicht" gemacht, also auf das niveau einer 1000er leitung gedrosselt. (auch nicht weiter schlimm für mich, mit so einer leitung habe ich jahrelang gespielt)

wie gesagt für mich persönlich ist die leitung top, da ich nichts runterladen, mal abgesehen von updates und dem normalen datentransfer. habe es bisher auch nur einmal geschafft die drossel zu erreichen und zwar als ich wieder gefühlte 10 terabyte für bf3 laden musste.

ansonsten ist das lte eine gute alternative finde ich wenn man nicht unbedingt tag und nacht illegal filme und musik laden will.


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Juli 2012)

Naja, wofür brauchst du eine schnelle Leitung, wenn nicht für Downloads? Um Websiten abzusurfen reicht ne 1000er Leitung doch eigentlich locker.

Zudem ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass Funk keine deutlich höheren Latenzen aufweist. Die 10 GB krieg ich mit Steam und Youtube in einer halben Woche voll, von daher keine Alternative für mich.

Soweit ich das überblicke, bietet easybell Stand jetzt das beste Angebot. Werd ich wohl da zuschlagen.


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2012)

bei uns hängen drei leute an der leitung, das hat sich dann bei der 1000er schon bemerkbar gemacht. weil ich ja auch spielen wollte. 
mit der jetztigen geht das wunderbar. auch youtube ist kein problem, das läuft andauern bei meiner schwester und wie schon gesagt, haben wir die drossel erst einmal hinbekommen.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2012)

LTE ist zum Spielen sehr wohl eine Alternative. 
Ich habe das selbst zwar noch nicht getestet, viele berichten aber davon (Chip, c't), 
dass der Ping relativ niedrig sein soll ~30ms.


----------



## c0vington (10. Juli 2012)

n'Abend,

es bleibt die Frage wohin er zieht und ob LTE über Telekom oder Vodafone verfügbar ist. Der Ping liegt wie K3n$! schon sagte bei 30 bis 60ms.

Einen normalen DSL Test bei der Telekom gemacht oder auch die VDSL Abfrage durchgeführt?

Bei den LTE Tarifen bleibt die Problematik mit der Trafficbegrenzung bis zur Drosselung auf GPRS, diese liegt im Regelfall bei 10 Gbyte/ Monat. Zum Zocken, Surfen ab und an YouTube reicht dies sicher aus.

Sonst wäre Ka-Sat noch eine Alternative, hier bekommst du bis zu 18 Mbit/s über eine SAT Verbindung (auch bei Regen/ Schnee). Nur liegt der Ping deutlich über DSL Niveau.

Grüße


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juli 2012)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob ihr mir einen Anbieter empfehlen könnt, wo ich hoffentlich das beste aus der Leitung rausholen kann? Ich habe schon von easybell gehört, die schätzen auf 3000 kbit/s und garantieren 1000.


 Das vergiss bitte ganz schnell wieder. Meine leitung hat alice z.b. auf 1500 kbit geschätzt und ich synce hier derzeit mit 4126 kbit. (die tkom gibt mir hier nur 384 kbit) Was nun wirklich heraus kommt siehst du erst, wenn du dir die leitungsdaten, welche der router aus gibt, an schaust.
Ich empfehle easybell zumal das auch mein provider ist. Die waren bei mir recht zuverlässig, günstig und der mann bei der hotline schien auch recht kompetent.
In sachen dsl-modem solltest du dann übrigens über eine 7270,7240,3270 oder 7330 nachdenken. Diese boxen bieten den derzeit besten sync und sind zudem teilweise tuning-fähig.


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe!

Krieg jetzt eine Fritz!Box 7390 dazu. Ist die trotzdem gut, auch wenn die nicht in deiner Liste steht? 

Deinen Erfahrungen zufolge hoffe ich einfach mal auf das Beste.


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Juli 2012)

c0vington schrieb:


> es bleibt die Frage wohin er zieht und ob LTE über Telekom oder Vodafone verfügbar ist. Der Ping liegt wie K3n$! schon sagte bei 30 bis 60ms.
> Bei den LTE Tarifen bleibt die Problematik mit der Trafficbegrenzung bis zur Drosselung auf GPRS, diese liegt im Regelfall bei 10 Gbyte/ Monat. Zum Zocken, Surfen ab und an YouTube reicht dies sicher aus.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, der Ping ist ganz gut wie ich finde (nicht wirklich schlechter als mit meiner 3000er Leitung). Verbesserungen wirst du aber in der Hinsicht erst mit LTE Advanced (ab Ende 2012/2013), da wurden die Übertragungsraten nochmal erhöht und die Latenz geringfügig verbessert. 
Ansonsten musste bei einer Funklösung wohl auf 5G (ca. 2020)warten

Außer der Drosselung empfinde ich es auch als Problem, dass es ein Sharedmedium ist und du zu Peakzeiten, eventuell recht schlechte Downloadraten haben wirst (je nachdem wie viel Nutzer die Zelle hat).
Abhilfe würde hier z.b. eine Makro oder Femto Zelle schaffen, jedoch wird diese Technik eher in Großstädten eingesetzt werden...

Zu deiner Frage hinsichtlich der Leistung einer 2000er Leitung, ich hatte lange Zeit auch so eine (3000er^^) und ich konnte auch alle Games ohne Probleme spielen (CSS,Bad COmpany 2, AOE 3), man hat zwar nicht die niedrigste Latenz, aber alles im allem ist sie doch ganz brauchbar.

Wobei ich es in der heutigen Zeit schon eine Frechheit finde, dass man nicht in der Lage ist flächendeckend zumindest mal DSL 6000 anzubieten...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2012)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe!
> 
> Krieg jetzt eine Fritz!Box 7390 dazu. Ist die trotzdem gut, auch wenn die nicht in deiner Liste steht?
> 
> Deinen Erfahrungen zufolge hoffe ich einfach mal auf das Beste.



Ja, die FritzBox ist in Ordnung, diese ist teils sogar neuer als die manch andere aus der Liste.


----------



## fear.de (11. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab noch DSL2000 ( In 10 Tagen zum glück nicht mehr  ) und mein Ping liegt meistens so bei 60-70ms. FP wird ja schon länger nicht mehr angeboten, warum auch immer diese vollpfosten das rausgenommen haben.

Sobald meine Freundin online ging, ging der Ping bei jedem klick hoch egal was sie gemacht hat und das hat immer gut gelaggt bei Onlinespielen.
Hab jetzt letzte Woche mal mich für alles im Router priorisiert und seitdem hab ich dieses Problem nicht mehr, heißt für dich wenn noch wer diese Leitung mitbenutzt, mach das sofort und von anfang an, du wirst dankbar sein.

Vom DL her siehts so aus, nen 700MB Film dauert um die 45-50min., 8GB ca- 7-8 Stunden, also spaß macht das nicht und ich hasse es, niewieder low DSL, das is nach dieser Leitung ein Auschlusskriterium für eine Wohnungssuche für mich. Bin zur Zeit auf Wohnungssuche gewesen und hab 3 Wohnungen in Sand geschossen da es nichts gescheides gab, jetzt zieh ich in ne Wohnung die Kabel BW betreibt und man 100MB/s beziehen kann, das wird rocken und ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht sein 

Viel Spaß mit 2k DSL, du wirst es brauchen ^^


----------



## robbe (11. Juli 2012)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe!
> 
> Krieg jetzt eine Fritz!Box 7390 dazu. Ist die trotzdem gut, auch wenn die nicht in deiner Liste steht?
> 
> Deinen Erfahrungen zufolge hoffe ich einfach mal auf das Beste.


 
Ich habe selber die 7390 an einer 100Mbit Leitung laufen und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Ich hab aber auch gehört, dass das Modem der 7390 für Schwache Leitung nicht sonderlich gut geeignet ist, da wären die vorher genannten wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## Invisiblo (11. Juli 2012)

Okay, ich habe die 7390 nur gemietet. Werd ja sehen was die aus der Leitung rausholt, wenns echt unterirdisch ist geb ich sie zurück und hol mir eine andere. 

Ich hoffe einfach dass es so ist wie im Beispiel von TurricanVeteran und ich statt geschätzten 1-3 eher 4000 kbit/s rausbekomme, das wäre immerhin schonmal Glück im Unglück.


----------



## fear.de (11. Juli 2012)

Einfach zurück geben, ist bei nem Vertrag eher nicht möglich außer bei Congstar soll das anscheinend gehen.
Und auch 4000, ist alles andere als schnell. An deiner Stelle würde ich wenn dies noch geht nach ner anderen Wohnung ausschau halten.
Hab das auch so gedacht wie du, ach so schlimm wird das nicht, aber wenn man viel mitm Internet macht stört das extremst die private Lebensqualität, zumindest bei mir.
Ich kann ja noch nicht mal im TS labern während ich ne Seite lade.


----------



## Invisiblo (11. Juli 2012)

Ich hab keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit und 14 Tage Kündigungsfrist von daher ist das nicht so dramatisch. 

Klar, wird nervig aber es war auch eben die einzige Wohnung, die in Frage kam. Und viel im Internet machen hin oder her, ein Dach überm Kopf ist erstmal wichtiger.


----------



## fear.de (11. Juli 2012)

Klar da hast du schon recht, aber ne Wohnung ist eben auch keine Handelsware  Da bleibt man ja erst mal ne lange Zeit drin und so schnell rauskommen tut man auch nicht abgesehen von Nachmieter, also finde ich muss alles soweit stimmen das man dort gut leben kann und in der heutigen Zeit gerade im jüngeren Alter gehört ein humanes Internet einfach zur Wohn/Lebensqualität dazu und ich persönlich sehe dies gegeben aber 10MB/s aufwärts. Es muss einfach eine "Multi-Media" Leitung meiner Meinung nach gegeben sein, sprich: Es muss Onlinespiele gut packen, auch wenn mal ein DL läuft bzw. andere an der Leitung hängen. Bei den Updategrößen heutzutage will man auch nicht den ganzen Tag an nem Update sitzen und so allgemein lädt man auch gerne ma was größeres runter ( Steam/Steam Sales/Origin/ Gebackenes  ), manche nutzen auch gerne HD-Streams usw. usw., es gibt soviel was gegen eine low leitung spricht und vieles gehört eben zum Leben dazu, wenn man sich über die Jahre dran gewöhnt hat. Als ich letztes Jahr von Zuhause ausgezogen bin, hatte ich 24k und war viele Vorzüge gewohnt und dann kam die 2k Leitung und ich habs ab dem ersten Tag gehasst.

Ich sags dir nur wie ich das erlebt habe, muss ja bei dir nicht der Fall sein, ich warne nur.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2012)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Krieg jetzt eine Fritz!Box 7390 dazu. Ist die trotzdem gut, auch wenn die nicht in deiner Liste steht?


Eher nicht gut. Sie sollte irgendwo auf dem niveau eines ar860 liegen. (modemseitig)
Das beste adsl-modem hat immer noch die 7270 + deren derivate und die 7330. Evt. könnte man auch noch die 7360 dazu zählen, aber die ist für vdsl gedacht. (die adsl-fähigkeit darf aber in der firmware nicht deaktiviert sein, wie bei 1&1)


Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach dass es so ist wie im Beispiel von TurricanVeteran und ich statt geschätzten 1-3 eher 4000 kbit/s rausbekomme, das wäre immerhin schonmal Glück im Unglück.


Meine 4126 kbit sync ergeben ca. 3400 bis 3500 kbit effektive datenrate. Bei dir sollte der sync dann aber wenigstens bei 6-8 mbit liegen.


Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ja, die FritzBox ist in Ordnung, diese ist teils sogar neuer als die manch andere aus der Liste.


Neuer ja...Mehr features ja...Modem-seitig allerdings unterirdisch. Naja, wenigstens hat avm noch das letzte da heraus geholt und das ist auch nicht wirklich viel. (adsl)


robbe schrieb:


> Ich habe selber die 7390 an einer 100Mbit Leitung laufen und bin sehr zufrieden.


Ich schätze du wohnst im eg und hast deinen hvt bzw. outdoor-dslam in sichtweite. Dazu kommt noch, das so ein vdsl-port seine daten mit mehr sendeleistung in die leitung bläst wie ein adsl-port. (vdsl geht bis 30 mhz, adsl2+ bis 2,2 mhz)
Wenn du wirklich eine 100 mbit vdsl-leitung hast, nicht bei der tkom bist und noch keinen full-sync hast, dann solltest du dir bei ebay mal eine 7360 schießen. Ich schätze mal das die dann besser syncronisiert,als du für möglich hälst...


----------



## robbe (11. Juli 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schätze du wohnst im eg und hast deinen hvt bzw. outdoor-dslam in sichtweite. Dazu kommt noch, das so ein vdsl-port seine daten mit mehr sendeleistung in die leitung bläst wie ein adsl-port. (vdsl geht bis 30 mhz, adsl2+ bis 2,2 mhz)
> Wenn du wirklich eine 100 mbit vdsl-leitung hast, nicht bei der tkom bist und noch keinen full-sync hast, dann solltest du dir bei ebay mal eine 7360 schießen. Ich schätze mal das die dann besser syncronisiert,als du für möglich hälst...


 
Der Dslam steht etwa 200m entfernt, durch FTTB sind hier aber trotzdem noch 100Mbit möglich, welche (mittlerweile) auch ankommen. Von daher seh ich bei mir keinen Bedarf die FB auszutauschen.

Woran liegt das eigentlich das bei so einem Topmodell wie der 7390 das Modem so schlecht ist?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2012)

Ich benutze auch LTE seit ca. 2 Jahren und bin voll zufrieden  Vorher hatte ich nur ISDN 128 kBit/s, das war lahm 

Hier meine Geschwindigkeit über LTE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Woran liegt das eigentlich das bei so einem Topmodell wie der 7390 das Modem so schlecht ist?


 Soweit ich weiß war die box mehr oder minder ein schnell-schuß. AVM brauchte, als sie die box heraus gebracht haben, unbedingt etwas vdsl-fähiges mit einem leistungsfähigen chipsatz. (als topmodell konzipiert)
Auf dem markt gab es wohl aber nur den vinax- (diverse vdsl-modems z.b. von spairon den speedport 300HS), den ur8- (nur vdsl1=50 mbit,nicht kompatibel zu tkom vdsl2-anschlüssen, verbaut in der fritzbox 7270) und den ikanos fusiv-chipsatz (steckt in der 7390). Leider haben sie sich für den ikanos-fusiv entschieden. Dabei wäre eine hybrid-lösung wie der w920v (2 chipsätze verbaut, also UR8+vinax) bedeutend besser gewesen. 
Später,als lantiq endlich den VR9 drausen hatte, schob AVM noch die 7360 für z.b. 1&1 nach. Dabei ist der VR9 anscheinend ein kreuzung aus verbessertem vinax und ur8.


----------



## Decrypter (12. Juli 2012)

> Woran liegt das eigentlich das bei so einem Topmodell wie der 7390 das Modem so schlecht ist?



Das liegt am Chipsatz der Hardware von der 7390. Der Chipsatz der 7390 kommt leider nicht mit allen DSLAMs zurecht. An einigen DSLAMs macht die 7390 massive (!) Probleme, an anderen wiederum überhaupt nicht. Auf jeden Fall liegt der Sync deutlich niedriger, als bei den Nachfolgemodellen. Die 3370 z.B. hat einen anderen Modemchipsatz verbaut und synct fast immer höher als eine 7390 und läuft dabei auch mit SNRM Werten von 5 dB noch stabil. Auch würde ich für einen ADSL/ADSL2+ Anschluss kein Gerät nehmen, das ADSL/ADSL2+ und VDSL unterstützt. Bei sowas werden immer Kompromisse gemacht. Und für grenzwertige Leitungen kommt eigentlich nur die 7270 und deren Derivate wie 3270 in Frage. Die holen deutlich mehr bei RAM Schaltungen aus den Leitungen, als z.B. eine 7390. Die Unterschiede können durchaus immens sein !


----------



## mrfloppy (12. Juli 2012)

ja die 7390 ist von abzuraten, kleiner fehlschuss von avm ! maximaler sync liegt bei denen an einem vdsl anschluss ich glaub bei maximal knapp über 90M ( nehme jetzt fttb anschluss von netcologne als beispiel in köln), schließt man an den selben anschluss zb die sphairon netconnect premium delux an hat man direkt sync mit 120M und höher ! auf normal adsl oder adsl2+ anschlüssen das selbe, je nach dslam und leitungslänge absolute katastrophe, da synct die garnicht oder nur mit ein paar 100 kb, schließt man die 7270v3 an bekommst wieder schönen sync mit 2M wo evtl in der maximalen bitraten belegung 4M möglich wären! zudem soll das wlan netz und dect funktion absolut besch... sein, weiß jetzt nicht wie es nach dem firmware update aussieht, aber vorher war es schlimm!
wenns geht tausch die 7390 um und lass dir eine 7270 geben, WENN möglich !


----------

